
Twitter not so popular with the young people - vaksel
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2009/08/twitter-not-so-popular-with-the-young-people.ars
======
Oompa
Another one of these? This has to be the fifth "Teens don't use Twitter"
article I've seen. We get it! Most teenagers stick to Facebook. Twitter takes
a bit more before it "clicks" for most people, and most teens aren't going to
put in that effort when they can just stick to Facebook.

~~~
sowbug
The news is already old enough that it's been debunked:
<http://www.boingboing.net/2009/08/07/teens-tweet.html>

